# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  сгорел блок cimre7z42200a

## Denisssaf

Доброго времени суток  
Неисправный блок установлен в шкафу управления, при включении автомата дисплей загорается кратковременно (где-то на 2 сек ), затем загорается лампа красного цвета HL03 и появляется на дисплее ошибка Over Voltage Error и через 2-3 мин  дисплей отключается и не включается пока не выключишь сеть и опять не включишь  На плате нашел сгоревшее место, судя по даташиту микросхема памяти  Возможно ли просто перепаять микросхему или ее нужно еще запрограммировать? 
Вот фото платы - imgur com/0o6pM5M   
Даташит на микросхему - prom-electric ru/media/MT48LC4M16A2 pdf   
Заранее благодарен за любую информацию




> Good day
> The faulty unit is installed in the control cabinet, when you turn on the machine display lights up briefly (about 2 seconds), then the lamp lights red and HL03 is displayed error Over Voltage Error and after 2-3 minutes the display is turned off and will not turn on until you turn down network and again will not include the board found a burned place, according to the datasheet memory chip or just Probably chip soldering or need another program?
> Here is a photo board - imgur com / 0o6pM5M
> Datasheet on the chip - prom-electric ru / media / MT48LC4M16A2 pdf
> Thanks in advance for any information




*Download File*

----------

